# Aus Handypaythread evakuiert...



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2005)

verfrachtet aus
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=118270#118270



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aka Aka
> ja ich habe genügend Belege, ...


Vielen Dank, das finde ich sehr interessant... Dennoch behaupte ich, dass es summa summarum dennoch ein lukratives Geschäft war, mit illegalen Dialern zu arbeiten, die bei der RegTP registriert wurden, bis sie irgendwann deregistriert wurden. Gibt es Statistiken, wie viel Geld mit (nachträglich als) illegal(en) (befundenen) Dialern verdient worden ist? Was auch immer das juristisch ist, Dialer einzusetzen, die nicht den Regeln entsprechen oder die für Dialer bestehenden Regeln so aufzuweichen, dass sie möglicherweise einer übergeordneten gerichtlichen Bewertung nicht standhalten würden (siehe "Tunneleffekt", siehe entsprechende Urteile zur Preisauszeichnung) - für einen Laien sieht es wie ein groß angelegtes "innovatives Geschäftsmodell" aus unter "Mitwirkung" (oder unwissenheitsbedingter Duldung?) des Gesetzgebers. Aber das ist meine persönliche Auffassung, die sich allerdings - im Prinzip - mit der Meinung vieler anderer Leute aus anderen Ländern deckt, die wesentlich mehr auf dem Kasten haben als ich...

Man soll ein "Unrecht" nicht durch ein anderes "aufwiegen" - wer sich BEWUSST einwählt und nicht zahlt, betrügt - da sind wir uns einig (und das wurde auch in diesem Forum immer deutlich so gesagt: 


			
				dialerschutz schrieb:
			
		

> Allgemein
> Eines sei hier vorneweg gesagt: Wenn Sie bewusst Leistungen eines Mehrwertdienst-Anbieters in Anspruch genommen haben, tun Sie sich und dem Anbieter einen Gefallen und bezahlen Sie die aufgelaufenen Gebühren. Argumente wie "ich wollte doch nur mal sehen" oder "ja, ich habe bewusst geklickt, aber..." sind spätestens dann sinnlos, wenn der Fall vor ein Gericht kommt. Auch die Strafverfolgungsbehörden prüfen im Falle einer Strafanzeige ganz genau, wie die Einwahl zustande gekommen ist. Wer hier falsche Angaben gemacht hat, handelt sich nicht nur Ärger, sondern schlimmstenfalls auch ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen "Vortäuschens einer Straftat" und Betruges ein.


(Auch in der "ersten Hilfe" findet sich ein entsprechender Hinweis).

Aber noch eine Randbemerkung: In wie vielen der von Dir angesprochenen Fälle hätten die betroffenen User überhaupt faktisch eine "Lüge" nötig gehabt?

Beispiel: Mein Neffe suchte "SEX" bei google, T*S* i.A. der "Internet Clearing" wollte Geld. Ich habe den PC seziert und minutiös belegt, was mein Neffe wann gemacht hat. Ich habe ihm sogar das google-Fenster rekonstruiert, in das er "SEX" eingegeben hatte. Dann "gestand" er - blieb aber bei der Behauptung, nichts bestätigt zu haben. In-telegence bestand ebenso auf Zahlung wie "Internet Clearing". Mal angenommen, mein Schwager hätte den Fall (der von Herrn T*S* nach meiner Intervention bei ihm und bei der Rechtsabteilung von in-telegence "kulant" erledigt wurde, so wie es eben dem "innovativen Geschäftsmodell" entspricht, "ohne rechtliche Verpflichtung" blabla) bis vors Gericht gebracht und mein Neffe wäre bei der Behauptung geblieben, nichts gemacht zu haben? 

Wer wäre da der "größere Lügner"? Der Neffe, der sich schämt - oder Firmen wie in-telegence und "Internet Clearing" oder "icom media ag", die sich nicht schämen, so etwas oder auch so etwas (ich erspare uns die ca. 600000 weiteren Beispiele) als "rechtskonform" hinzustellen... ??? [edit: Und diese Behauptung vor allem nicht automatisch zurück zu nehmen, spätestens dann, wenn sich die Grundlage der Behauptung durch eine RegTP/BNA-Entscheidung ändert...] (Ich weiß übrigens bis heute nicht ganz genau, was damals auf dem Rechner passiert ist)


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

In allen Fällen die gegen meine Angebote liefen, wurde gelogen ..... alle Verfahren wurden eingestellt mit dem Hinweis der Gegenanzeige, die ich aber immer abgelehnt habe. 

Das im Nachhinein eigentlich nie ein rechtskonformer Dialer da war, lag an den Abrechnern selber, nach jedem Schlag bei Deregistrierungen wurden auch die Programmbetreiber lauter, aber leider nur vereinzelnd. Bekannterweise zählt bei den meisten nur das Geld und es gibt genug Webmaster/Programmbetreiber die  nur an das Geld denken und denen sind die Endkunden komplett egal. Da gibt es nur sehr wenige, die sich darum Gedanken machen ob der Endkunde WIRKLICH etwas bekommt, was den Preis auch gerechtfertigt.

Natürlich wurde mit dem Dialer nicht wenig verdient, das wird auch gar nicht bestritten. Und ich würde lügen, wenn ich sagen würde, ich konnte mir gerade mal Butter und Brötchen dafür leisten. 
Viele haben natürlich davon profitiert: An erster Stelle die Telekomunikationsdienstleister, die MP, GN, und wie sie alle noch heißen, Programmbetreiber, Bewerber .... dann noch Gemeinden, Länder, Staat durch nicht gerade kleine Steuereinnahmen, und bei mir insbesondere der Tierschutz, Schulförderung, Patenschaften für Mensch und Tier etc .... meine Mutter (ja einer wie ich hat tatsächlich eine Mutter  ) sagte mal: Ein Teufelchen mit Engelsflügeln. Als die Dialerwelle überhand nahm und alles mögliche an unsinnigem Zeugs vermarket wurde habe ich mich auch so gefühlt. Aber so leicht kommt man da nicht wieder raus, wie man denkt. Aber der Ausstieg (hört sich ja fast schon wie eine Sekte) ist doch einfacher gewesen, denn man hat einfach seine Ruhe ausserhalb der Geschäftsfelder Dialer / Programmbetreiber / jetzt auch Handypay

Die Beschwerderate lag im Übrigen bei durchschnittlichen vierstelligen Einwahlen am Tag bei  6-10 Mails,  2-3 Briefen im Monat und ingesamt 21 Anzeigen innerhalb von 4 Jahren wegen Betruges bzw. Computerbetruges, die alle ins Leere schlugen aufgrund von Falschaussagen (die um diese kleine Statistik zu vervollständigen zu 90 % aus den ostdeutschen Bundesländern stammten).
Bei mir war es nie so, das ich einfach den Brief oder die Mails unbeantwortet gelassen habe, zurückerstattet wurde öfters wie nur einmal. Wenn man freundlich auf den Endkunden zugeht ist es nie falsch, egal in welcher Branche.

Fakt ist das viele einfach dann nicht zugeben etwas gemacht zu haben, eben aus Angst vor der Strafe der Eltern


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

Ach ja zu den Mails noch ein kleiner Nachsatz
von den Mails waren 80 % Beleidigungen, teilweise übelst, aber auch diese bekamen eine nette freundliche Antwort zurück.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> In allen Fällen die gegen meine Angebote liefen, wurde gelogen ..... alle Verfahren wurden eingestellt mit dem Hinweis der Gegenanzeige, die ich aber immer abgelehnt habe.


 Wie schon erwähnt, käme es auf die "Operationalisierung" von "gelogen" an.
Wenn jemand sagt "Da war keine Preisauszeichnung" und dann war da doch eine, wäre das noch nicht "gelogen". Wenn jemand dreimal ok eingibt und dann sagt, er habe das nicht getan, wäre es gelogen.
Wenn jemand einen Dialer registriert und sagt, er erfüllt die RegTP-Verfügung und er tut das nicht, dann ist das gelogen. Und ob ein Dialer eine Wegsurfsperre hat oder nicht oder ob er sich mit dem Dateinamen auf den PC installiert, der bei der RegTP hinterlegt ist oder nicht  oder ob er mehrere Anrufnummern integriert hat oder nicht oder ob er monolithisch ist oder nicht usw usf - das sind viel "eindeutigere" Dinge wie "ich habe da keinen Preis gesehen". Den von Dir erwähnten paar lügenden (?) Usern stehen also Hunderttausende Fälle von Lügen seitens der Dialerfirmen gegenüber. 

Ich kenne die Fälle, von denen Du sprichst, nicht - aber ich habe bestimmt Hunderte Fälle erlebt, bei denen Dialer eingesetzt wurden, die mit einer Lüge registriert worden sind. Und ausserdem gibt es selbst in meinem Bekanntenkreis Leute, die Rechnungen für Dialer bezahlt haben, denen nachher die Registrierung entzogen worden ist. Warum die nicht einmal versuchen, wieder an ihr Geld zu kommen? Keine Ahnung... Ich würde daher mal von einer sehr hohen Dunkelziffer von Usern ausgehen, die zu Unrecht bezahlt haben - einer Ziffer, die wesentlich höher liegen dürfte als die Zahl derer, die zu Unrecht nicht bezahlt haben bzw. die ihre Argumente für das Nichtzahlen in einer dem Gericht nicht genügenden Art und Weise vorgebracht haben... 

Hätte es ein Angebot gegeben, das mit Dialern abgerechnet worden wäre und mich brennend interessiert hätte, ich glaube im Jahre 2004 (als ich so langsam ein Gespür hatte, welcher Dialer durchkommt und welcher nicht) hätte ich mir content für lau holen können ad ultimo... Naja, ich zog es halt vor, mir Gigabyteweise Impressumseinträge und Handelsregisterauszüge auf den PC zu holen. Jedem das seine


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

Natürlich tragen die Abrechner, die nicht dafür Sorge getragen haben, das alles der Richtigkeit entsprach den selbsthervorgerufenen Schaden.
Als Bewerber oder auch Programmbetreiber mußte man sich (wie jetzt auch) auf den Abrechner verlassen. Das im Nachhinein nie ein komplett  gesetzeskonformes Zahlungsmittel da war, ist die Schuld der Abrechner, die dieses den Programmbetreiber angeboten haben (vieleicht mit Wissen und Wollen ?) und diese im Glauben liessen, alles sei rechtskonform ...... also wir wurden genauso belogen wie die RegTp ....  



> hätte ich mir content für lau holen können ad ultimo


na so dachten viele ..... aber diese haben mit die starken Regulierungen mit verursacht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das im Nachhinein nie ein komplett  gesetzeskonformes Zahlungsmittel da war, ist die Schuld der Abrechner, die dieses den Programmbetreiber angeboten haben (vieleicht mit Wissen und Wollen ?) und diese im Glauben liessen, alles sei rechtskonform ...... also wir wurden genauso belogen wie die RegTp ....


 Gezahlt haben diese Zeche die kleinen webmaster für die großen webmaster und für die, die in der Kette weiter oben stehen... Wie bei vielen Geschäftsideen im Internet... Wenn ich zB für bannerlinks 5 cents pro klick anbiete und erst ab, sagen wir mal... 10 Euro auszahlen würde (fiktive Zahlen, habe keine Ahnung, wie die echten Zahlen sind), dann kriege ich alle Bannerlinks von angemeldeten Banner-Webmastern umsost, die nicht auf 200 Klicks kommen.

Davon gibt es dann in einem Bannernetzwerk sagen wir mal 100, sind 20000 Klicks umsonst. Nehmen wir davon mal 25%, also 5000 und dann überleg Dir dazu mal die Dialerkonvertierungsrate und die Verdienstmöglichkeiten von 2002 (pro Dropcharge!)...
Gelddruckmaschinen...

Ich wundere mich schon lange nicht mehr, dass es zwei sich überschneidende Schnittmengen gibt... Dialeranbieter, zu denen es Beschwerden gibt - und "pay-for-click-Anbieter", die plötzlich verschwinden, Auszahlungen stornieren wegen irgendwelcher Vorwürfe, usw. usf.

Kuck Dir mal die entsprechenden Foren an... 
Aber das war ja jetzt fast off topic innerhalb eines off topic Themas...

Gehört aber mit zum Thema, wenn man es in einen grösseren Zusammenhang bringen will...


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

Das stimmt, gerade im Sale/Lead Bereich wird ordentlich storniert, bei anderen Anbietern überhaupt nicht. Ich hatte neulich ein Gespräch mit einem Programmbetreiber im Shoppingbereich der sagte "die paar Stornos, die es gibt lege ich nicht auf die Bewerber um ... " Ok motiviert weiter zu machen. Bei manchen Programmen liegen die Stornoraten bei bi zu 90 % (ob echt oder nicht)

Um auf das Thema zurückzukommen, natürlich wurden die Stornos nicht auf die Bewerber/Programmbetreiber umgesetzt, denn laut des einen Unternehmens gab und gibt es kaum welche und die Rückzahlungen an die Telekom sind geringfügig , das andere Unternehmen storniert urplötzlich alles , da die Rückzahlungsforderungen zu hoch waren oder sind .

Warum fragt man sich hier ..... tja der eine war ehrlich genug zuzugeben, das es beim Dropcharge einen enormen Rückschlag gab und das andere Unternehmen holt es sich auf andere Art und Weise wieder ... mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, aber einige wissen was ich damit gemeint habe  :stumm: 

Ich bin sehr enttäuscht von meinem Abrechner, obs nun es nun das erst-  oder zweiterwähnte Unternehmen, das lasse ich einfach mal im Raum stehen. Beide hatten jedenfalls nie gesetzeskonforme Dialer .......


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> denn laut des einen Unternehmens gab und gibt es kaum welche und die Rückzahlungen an die Telekom sind geringfügig , das andere Unternehmen storniert urplötzlich alles , da die Rückzahlungsforderungen zu hoch waren oder sind .
> 
> Warum fragt man sich hier ..... tja der eine war ehrlich genug zuzugeben, das es beim Dropcharge einen enormen Rückschlag gab und das andere Unternehmen holt es sich auf andere Art und Weise wieder ... mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, aber einige wissen was ich damit gemeint habe  :stumm:


Du kannst Dir sicher denken, dass ich mir über die unterschiedlichen Vorgehensweisen "der einen" und "der anderen" auch so meine Gedanken mache. Aber ich verstehe zu wenig vom Geschäft, um es mir erklären zu können.

Auch dass "die anderen" ja ursprünglich mal von "den einen" kamen (siehste, nicht einmal DAS wusste ich... ich hab's erst kapiert, als ich das Forum "der einen" genauer angekuckt habe) und dass "der eine", der später bei "den anderen" war, mit offenen Armen wieder empfangen wurde und dass "die anderen" bei "den einen" immer Extrawürste bekamen. Und natürlich, dass "die einen" "die anderen" gerne zur "Weihnachtsfeier" einladen (dabei muss es sich um eine Art "spiritueller Handlung" handeln). 

Wenn man sich das (verbessere mich) in der Wirkung anschaut, geht es doch um traffic, der halt mal über "die einen" und dann mal über "die anderen" versilbert wird. Ist ja bei den großen Portalen (f***n**, t-******, f**d*****, b***.de) auch so eine Frage, mit wem sie gerade Werbeverträge haben. Auch hier ist's doch das gleiche Prinzip: Mal machen sie's bei Dänen und dann bei den anderen, die einem so spanisch vorkommen wie die Dänen. Auch hier ist sicherlich genug Geld im Spiel, um moralische Fragen weit nach hinten zu schieben. Im Prinzip ist letzteres sogar der größere Skandal - aber es gibt ja soooo viele offene Fragen...

International war es ja für die ganz großen "Verkehraufkommenslenker" nur logisch, gleich ganze Billingkaskaden zu installieren. Dann hat man halt dort versilbert (oder vergoldet oder ver-e-goldet), wo's gerade am besten funktioniert hat (und natürlich hat man sich gerne auch "Verkehrsaufkommen" besorgt in Ländern, in denen es weniger "Gutmenschen" gibt). 

Verkehrsstockungen gab es hin und wieder (schau mal in die russischen Foren)... ...und auch da (wo man so etwas noch offener debattiert hat als hier) haben sich Webmaster gewundert, wieso (als Beispiel) bestimmte Webmaster 6-stellige Beträge gekriegt haben für deutschen (?) traffic, der über "problembehaftete" Abrechnungssysteme gelaufen ist... (Gibraltar!). Auch hier hat man erfreut "neue" Systeme als Ersatz herangezogen (sinngemäss: "*B* switched off autodial for Germany, luckily l****ec* still works with autodial in DE") und auch hier stellt sich die Frage, welche armen Schweine unten die Autolein (=Verkehr) auf den Autoteppich gestellt haben, wer die Besitzer der "bezahlten Parkplätze" waren, für welche Firma der "Parkgebührenkassierer" gearbeitet hat... ...und ob es vielleicht nicht doch letztlich einen "Stadtoberen" gegeben hat, bei dem alles zusammen gelaufen ist)

so. genug kryptisch geredet... da kann ich ja gleich kyrillisch schreiben 

Nachtrag: In einer Diskussion um zurückgehaltene Zahlungen eines Dialeranbieters (d*co) sagte mal jemand 





> It became a practice for the dialer companies to run off with our money...it's sad how easy is that in our biz. With all problems we have with the CC processors the last thing we can afford is to lose money from the dialers.


. Ein großes internationales Webmastermagazin titelte 2001 





> Webmasters, grab your cash... and run...


Sind alles Fitnessexperten in der Branche, bei dem ganzen Gerenne, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

> Und natürlich, dass "die einen" "die anderen" gerne zur "Weihnachtsfeier" einladen (dabei muss es sich um eine Art "spiritueller Handlung" handeln).


 :lol: ich seh das etwas anders ..... ein Wochenende voll bezahlt auf Finanzamtskosten und der Vorteil ist natürlich auch, das man dort einige langjähige Bekannte trifft. Unter anderem war es letztes Mal interressant den selbsternannten Comuterexperten P. H. von Pro 7 dort kennenzulernen. 
Andere sehen es eher als "Wer ist gut genug" eingeladen zu werden. Mit dem "ich bin da gewesen Effekt" danach. 



> Wenn man sich das (verbessere mich) in der Wirkung anschaut, geht es doch um traffic, der halt mal über "die einen" und dann mal über "die anderen" versilbert wird.


Ja das ist richtig, jeder Art Traffic muss umsatzbringend auf das richtige Partnerprogramm gelenkt werden, deshalb probiert man aus bis es passt. Dann ist man mal bei dem , dann bei dem .... im Endeffekt zählt da eben Konservationsrate auf Besucher.



> Sind alles Fitnessexperten in der Branche, bei dem ganzen Gerenne, oder?


Ja sind wir und nicht nur das ohne eine gehörige Portion Optimismus gehts auch nicht ..... wir rennen immer dem Geld hinterher, denn eines muß man bemerken, wer im Internet tätig ist (das gilt für eigentlich jede Branche) und davon sein Leben finanziert muss es auch, es heißt nicht umsonst selbstständig.


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wir rennen immer dem Geld hinterher, denn eines muß man bemerken, wer im Internet tätig ist (das gilt für eigentlich jede Branche) und davon sein Leben finanziert muss es auch, es heißt nicht umsonst selbstständig.


mir kommen die Tränen....


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

hier gehts ums komplette Internetbuisness ...... spar Dir da Deine Kommentare ...... 
alleine an Deinem "mir kommen die Tränen...." kann man sehen "nichts verstanden, aber einen dusseligen Kommentar lasse ich mal da" 

Du hast sicherlich schon mal ein Buch, eine CD, einen bestimmten Gegenstand, eine Uhr, ein Handy, ein Geschenk oder irgendetwas online gesucht und bestellt .... tja, mist aber auch das ich daran verdient haben könnte


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast sicherlich schon mal ein Buch, eine CD, einen bestimmten Gegenstand, eine Uhr, ein Handy, ein Geschenk oder irgendetwas online gesucht und bestellt .... tja, mist aber auch das ich daran verdient haben könnte


Man muss halt lernen, wie man das umgehen kann...


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hier gehts ums komplette Internet*buis*ness ...... spar Dir da Deine Kommentare ......


oh, es geht ums höhere Ganze, das hatten wir doch schon mal..
wie schön, dass du  niemanden die Tastatur verbieten kannst, 

dumm gelaufen  :rotfl:

.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2005)

Der anonyme Gast möge anonyme Störgeräusche ignorieren, ich finde das eine interessante Diskussion... Den anonymen Störern sei mein Unverständnis ob des Inhalts der Störgeräusche übermittelt.
Gruß
aka


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  natürlich kann man das, aber die wenigsten tun das. Aber das ist auch ganz gut, davon leben Plattformen wie zum Beispiel Amazon und viele andere auch und naja der Bewerber schließlich dann auch noch  

Das Geschäft "Internet" ist 24 h am Tag geöffnet, hat multikulturelles Publikum aus allen Herren Länder und es läßt sich alles verkaufen. Durch verschiedene Partnerprogrammplattformen wird einem das auch möglich gemacht weltweit tätig zu sein, man braucht keine Ladenräume (naja gut ein Büro muß schon sein), sondern vermittelt eben nur. Nichts ist leichter und doch wieder schwerer wie im Internet Geld zu verdienen auch ohne Handypay oder Dialer, es gibt genug Bereiche wo es möglich ist den selben Umsatz zu erzielen. Gleichersam ist das "leichter" nur darauf bezogen darauf das man sitzt und auch mal einen Tag Pause einlegen kann, die meisten arbeiten nicht vor 10.00 Uhr morgens . (das soll jetzt nicht heißen, das ich jeden Tag ausschlafe, der Tag fängt um 6.00 Uhr an wegen der Schule unseres Sohnes) Ich persönlich arbeite 14 Stunden am Tag und das 6,5 Tage die Woche, die Auszeit erzwing ich mir am Sonntag. Und wenn man es ehrlich sieht gehen von den Verdiensten um die 50 % an den Staat und an die zuständige Gemeinde, ohne Abschreibungen etc. gerechnet, die dann natürlich den Steuerdsatz drücken .


Gut zurück zum Thema:
Keine Frage und Ausrede, der Dialer war ein Geschäftsmodell, wo man Unsummen verdienen konnte. zum Nachteil des Endkunden, dem viele Programmbetreiber vieles auf ihren Seiten versprochen haben und im Endeffekt nichts geliefert haben. Wie Du schon es schon ausgedückt hast, einfach viel kostenlosen Content gesammelt und verdialert. Die Bewerber haben es dann erst möglich gemacht, das komplett Google nur noch aus Dialersuchergebnissen bestand. Ich gehöre um Übrigen auf beide Seiten, einmal als Programmbetreiber, der allerdings mit Content, den es nirgends kostenlos gab und gibt und auch als Bewerber, der dann auch irgendwann die Hemmschwelle übertrat Ramsch wie Gedichtedialer, IqTests, Cliparts ... usw. zu bewerben ... 
Man sagt immer ein schlechtes Gewissen läßt sich beruhigen, aber wie ich es oben beschrieben habe, habe ich versucht mit sozialen Angelegenheiten so eine Art Gegenpol zu schaffen. Aber der Dialer ging (meine Umorientierung fand schon letztes Jahr statt) und ich blieb natürlich bei der Förderung von diversen Einrichtungen.

Ich habe mich eigentlich öfters gefragt, machen sich die anderen denn keine Gedanken darum, ich habe zum Beispiel ein Projekt beworben und die hatten eine Haltezeit von unter 2 Minuten ... und das mit dem Dropcharge .... das das nicht gut gehen würde, war nur eine Frage der Zeit und der Beschwerden. 
Ich find dann schon komisch mit diesen Menschen zusammen zu sitzen , wie zum Beispiel auf der sogenannten Weihnachtsfeier, wo man nach der Feier überlegt "alles Abzocker, die keinen Wert auf den zufriedenen Endkunden legen"

Beim Handypayment wird wieder keinen Wert auf zufriedene Kunden gelegt, sondern nur aufs schnelle Geld. Eine Handvoll ich würde sagen noch weniger zerschlagen das Zahlmittel, das an sich sehr gut ist mit ihren nutzlosen Partnerprogrammen oder es werden (wie beim Dialer) Inhalte versprochen, die nicht da sind.


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

> Ich find dann schon komisch mit diesen Menschen zusammen zu sitzen , wie zum Beispiel auf der sogenannten Weihnachtsfeier, wo man nach der Feier überlegt "alles Abzocker, die keinen Wert auf den zufriedenen Endkunden legen"



Nachsatz ....... ich bin ein bekennender (Ex) Abzocker .........


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

und steh dazu ......



(als Gast kann man ja leider keine Beiträge editieren   )


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> (als Gast kann man ja leider keine Beiträge editieren   )


meld dich an , dann ist das kein Problem, aber so weit geht die Offenheit denn doch wohl nicht...
(die Abzockervergangenheit sitzt  wohl doch noch in den Knochen...) 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

na soweit gehts auch dann wieder nicht, ich bin in diesem Forum auch angemeldet, ziehe es aber vor als "Gast" zu schreiben


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ziehe es aber vor als "Gast" zu schreiben


ärmlich (und unglaubwürdig )


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2005)

vielleicht will mir der Tierschützer ja eine PN schreiben?
Aus den Informationen "Ex-Abzocker", "aus Dialergeschäft zurück gezogen" und "bekennender Tierfreund" kann ich noch kein eindeutiges Profil schliessen. Es sei denn, Du wärest Österreicher


----------



## tuxedo (13 September 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht will mir der Tierschützer ja eine PN schreiben?
> Aus den Informationen "Ex-Abzocker", "aus Dialergeschäft zurück gezogen" und "bekennender Tierfreund" kann ich noch kein eindeutiges Profil schliessen. Es sei denn, Du wärest Österreicher



Dan wär er aber kein Ex-Abzocker. Außer, Du meinst einen anderen Österreicher!

Matthias


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2005)

Wahrscheinlich ist er eh aus dem Ruhrgebiet, züchtet Frösche und vermarktet Terrarienausstellungen - und ist weder der Fischfreund aus dem Norden noch der Tierfreund aus Österreich. Nimm nicht alles ernst, was ich so schreibe, es reicht, wenn Du das meiste ernst nimmst 

also Klartext: Ich meine keine Person, die in diesem Forum häufig erwähnt wird.


----------



## tuxedo (13 September 2005)

Oha. Keine Sorge.
Ich gehöre wahrscheinlich zu den humorvolleren Vertretern der Gattung Mensch auf diesem Planeten. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie immer von Dir gewohnt : freundlich und nett   
Ich mache mir nicht die Mühe und schreibe hier, wenn ich es nicht ernst meinen würde.



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht will mir der Tierschützer ja eine PN schreiben?
> Aus den Informationen "Ex-Abzocker", "aus Dialergeschäft zurück gezogen" und "bekennender Tierfreund" kann ich noch kein eindeutiges Profil schliessen. Es sei denn, Du wärest Österreicher



 :gruebel: na das ist ja hier wie bei "was oder wer bin ich" 

Ich glaube wenn ich hier meinen Namen öffentlich poste, fällt so manchem die Tasse aus der Hand . 
Aber ich denke schon das mich hier schon einige erkannt haben ....


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube wenn ich hier meinen Namen öffentlich poste, fällt so manchem die Tasse aus der Hand .
> Aber ich denke schon das mich hier schon einige erkannt haben ....


warum? Weil die Vergangenheit so erschreckend war und jetzt kein Mensch die Wandlung vom Saulus zum Paulus glaubt?
Denke, dass das den meisten hier völlig wurscht ist, welcher Ex-....  dahinter steckt.
(Aka natürlich immer, der interessiert sich für jede Kriminalstory  aus der dunklen Dialerära) 
aber da steht er  schon lange ziemlich allein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> aber da steht er  schon lange ziemlich allein.


 Gut, dass es nicht anonyme Gäste sind, die die Macht haben, Mitglieder auszuschliessen. Du bist mir gegenüber ungerecht. Unabhängig davon übrigens, ob jemanden interessiert, was ich weiß oder zu wissen suche - oder nicht.
Noch ein Nachsatz: Auch diese Krise werden wir gemeinsam meistern. Weil es besser für die Sache ist. Glaub's mir doch!
an den anonymen Exabzocker: Manno, ich würde halt gerne ausserhalb dieses Forums mit Dir kommunizieren, weil es ja hier keinen interessiert...
ich hab halt mal versucht, einige Deiner Formulierungen zu googlen, z.B. 





> und bei mir insbesondere der Tierschutz, Schulförderung, Patenschaften für Mensch und Tier etc


 und 





> im Endeffekt zählt da eben Konservationsrate auf Besucher.


 Drum landete ich in Bielefeld und nicht in Kiribati


----------

